# Best way to transfer shows? - Is Desktop Plus available anywhere?



## Noku Dzu (Jan 29, 2016)

Is it easier/faster to transfer box to box with TiVo on screen menus or better to use Desktop or Desktop Plus?

If Desktop or Desktop Plus is available, could someone provide a download link. This noob has been unsuccessful finding it.

I need to transfer shows from my two week old Roamio Pro to my old Premiere, so I can swap out my Pro. My new Pro has an annoyingly loud fan, TiVo is sending me a new replacement.

The Roamio is on wifi and the Premiere is on Powerline Lan. Network connections test out great.

Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Box to box is easier using the TiVo UI. If you used a PC you'd have to do two transfers, one from TiVo to PC and then from PC to TiVo.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, tivo <> tivo is faster.. But if you want to use a computer as the in-between (or just store them on a computer hard drive -- un copy protected shows for example), you could use kmttg. It's third party software, but works well and AFAIK (I don't use Windows so have never used Tivo Desktop/Desktop Plus) has more features.


----------



## Noku Dzu (Jan 29, 2016)

so can't really use the other utilities.

I'll give transfer from one to the other a try - kind of locked into it seems.

It will be interesting to see the transfer speed. Speaking of that, how does one tell the speed?

Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Noku Dzu said:


> so can't really use the other utilities.
> 
> I'll give transfer from one to the other a try - kind of locked into it seems.
> 
> ...


Network, Network Diagnostics, View Transfer History, chose # 3 or # 4 depending on which box you are viewing. Those numbers are accurate and I have compared them to Windows Taskmgr/Performance.

You will find transfers started on a Premiere are slower than transfers started on a Roamio. A transfer started on a PC is faster. You should get 80+Mbps for Roamio initiated transfers. If not, you may have a network problem. Putting the passive box into Standby may help.

One hour of 1080i content takes me about 10 minutes on a basic Roamio.


----------



## AlMejias (Feb 17, 2013)

Here is the official link to the Tivo Desktop software. Grab it quickly because they are dropping all support for it. But the free version still works!

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe

Note you'll also need to find the patch for curl on the forums.

Just today I was trying to buy a new Activation Key to upgrade to Tivo Desktop Plus and they said there is no way they can do it since it's not on the store and I had bought it before 2010 so it's not in my account. They actually told me to look for Activation Keys online. LOL

Hope that helps!



Noku Dzu said:


> Is it easier/faster to transfer box to box with TiVo on screen menus or better to use Desktop or Desktop Plus?
> 
> If Desktop or Desktop Plus is available, could someone provide a download link. This noob has been unsuccessful finding it.
> 
> ...


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

AlMejias said:


> Here is the official link to the Tivo Desktop software. Grab it quickly because they are dropping all support for it. But the free version still works!
> 
> http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe
> 
> ...


The patch should no longer be needed.

Scott


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> You will find transfers started on a Premiere are slower than transfers started on a Roamio. A transfer started on a PC is faster. You should get 80+Mbps for Roamio initiated transfers. If not, you may have a network problem. Putting the passive box into Standby may help.
> 
> One hour of 1080i content takes me about 10 minutes on a basic Roamio.


I am doing the same thing to get shows off of an old S3 OLED because of a questionable hard drive. I am getting 32Mbps for a roamio ota initiated transfer. Is there a way to initiate a transfer of a whole folder of shows or is one at a time the only way to do it?


----------



## AlMejias (Feb 17, 2013)

The patch is still needed for older Tivos such as Series 2 and possible Series 3.



HerronScott said:


> The patch should no longer be needed.
> 
> Scott


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dwatt said:


> I am doing the same thing to get shows off of an old S3 OLED because of a questionable hard drive. I am getting 32Mbps for a roamio ota initiated transfer. Is there a way to initiate a transfer of a whole folder of shows or is one at a time the only way to do it?


From another tivo, one by one.. I don't know about any of the other tools, but with kmttg, you can simply select multiple shows and hit the start button and it does them one by one.


----------



## Noku Dzu (Jan 29, 2016)

Is there any way to monitor the shows being transfered? And their progress?

It looks like you'd better make good notes before you start, I can't find a way to know the status of the transfer. A progress bar or somesuch next to the show name being transfered would be nice


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

They should show up in the To Do list. And on the S3 if you select the episode that is transfering it tells you how far along it is.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

AlMejias said:


> The patch is still needed for older Tivos such as Series 2 and possible Series 3.


11.0m fixed the issue for the S3 and HD (July 2013) so the patch wasn't required.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=506138

I understood that an update was also released for the S2 as well (9.3.2c?) but I'm not positive on that one since we went straight from the S1 to the S3.

Scott


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> 11.0m fixed the issue for the S3 and HD (July 2013) so the patch wasn't required.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=506138
> 
> ...


9.3.2c fixed the issue on S2s.


----------



## Noku Dzu (Jan 29, 2016)

AlMejias, you said "Here is the official link to the Tivo Desktop software. Grab it quickly because they are dropping all support for it. But the free version still works!

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/ti...sktop2.8.3.exe

Note you'll also need to find the patch for curl on the forums.

Just today I was trying to buy a new Activation Key to upgrade to Tivo Desktop Plus and they said there is no way they can do it since it's not on the store and I had bought it before 2010 so it's not in my account. They actually told me to look for Activation Keys online. LOL

Hope that helps!"

Does anyone have a link that has not been "truncated" (or whatever I should call it)?

Thanks,

Noku


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Check post 7. That link lets you do a download.


----------



## Noku Dzu (Jan 29, 2016)

That download link downloads the .exe. I was expecting to go to a webpage - DUH on my part.

Thanks, got it.

Noku


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Noku Dzu said:


> That download link downloads the .exe. I was expecting to go to a webpage - DUH on my part.
> 
> Thanks, got it.
> 
> Noku


Don't be so quick. I hope it works for you since it is very easy to use. I can transfer programs from my basic Roamio and Premiere boxes 100% at 100Mbps all day long. But any program over 2GB in size fails to transfer back. If I use kmttg to get the program and convert it to mpg, I can publish it and Desktop Plus will send it back back. So good luck.

It's still better to use TiVo to TiVo transfers. They never fail for me.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> ...I can transfer programs from my basic Roamio and Premiere boxes 100% at 100Mbps all day long. *But any program over 2GB in size fails to transfer back.* If I use kmttg to get the program and convert it to mpg, I can publish it and Desktop Plus will send it back back...


Might this help?

*TiVo Desktop Troubleshooting FAQs*​


> NOTE: *If you are using Kaspersky Antivirus there is a known issue in which Kaspersky will cause any transfers to cancel once they reach a file size of 2GB (2,048MB).* If you are using this security package we recommend disabling it whilst attempting transfers.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ClearToLand said:


> Might this help?
> 
> *TiVo Desktop Troubleshooting FAQs*​


Thanks for the suggestions, but a few years ago when I was using XP to a Premiere it was good. Now, I can use XP, Win 7 or 8.1 and Premiere or Roamio with the same results. So, I know when I need to move on. I just got VideoReDo, so I will convert the .TiVo files to .mpg, then publish them. It's slower but never fails. I can copy the mpg files to a USB memory stick and use my router since it has TiVo support. I have two Premieres I can use for archives, but also have external drives on two computers that work well also.


----------



## WmAldrich (Feb 17, 2017)

I really wish *Tivo* would offer an "*non support*" activation key so I could move the stuff to my pc and convert it for my phone. I just got an *OTA Tivo*, love it (came from a simpleTV unit), but really will run out of space and my having the stuff on my PC I could extend the storage. I've used VideoReDo for years and that is what I'm using to convert the files but notice it does have some issues with the V3 version I have, would love to have the mpg files to edit...


----------



## rbronco21 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm just using the Tivo's built in interface for downloading to PC. My router resolves "roamio" to my Roamio's IP address, so plug in your IP address there if needed. I hated dealing with the Desktop software.

https://roamio/nowplaying/index.html


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

kmttg


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

WmAldrich said:


> I really wish *Tivo* would offer an "*non support*" activation key so I could move the stuff to my pc and convert it for my phone. I just got an *OTA Tivo*, love it (came from a simpleTV unit), but really will run out of space and my having the stuff on my PC I could extend the storage. I've used VideoReDo for years and that is what I'm using to convert the files but notice it does have some issues with the V3 version I have, would love to have the mpg files to edit...


So many options to move content from your TiVo to your PC: pyTivo, kmttg, Archivo, the TiVo web interface, and still TiVo Desktop without a key (and then convert yourself).


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

WmAldrich said:


> I've used VideoReDo for years and that is what I'm using to convert the files but notice it does have some issues with the V3 version I have, would love to have the mpg files to edit...


Are you with Comcast and at a location where some channels have moved to MPEG4? If so you'll need to update your version of VideoRedo to support H.264.

Scott


----------



## WmAldrich (Feb 17, 2017)

Sorry for the delay is replying. I'm using my phone hotspot for my pc and don't have it on all the time. I'm having no problem moving the files over to the pc, just converting them from .TiVo to .mpeg files. I'm thinking I need to upgrade my VideoReDo subscription from 3.x to 5.x... I guess I bought my Tivo OTA about a year too late to get an upgrade key for the desktop...
Bill


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

WmAldrich said:


> Sorry for the delay is replying. I'm using my phone hotspot for my pc and don't have it on all the time. I'm having no problem moving the files over to the pc, just converting them from .TiVo to .mpeg files. I'm thinking I need to upgrade my VideoReDo subscription from 3.x to 5.x... I guess I bought my Tivo OTA about a year too late to get an upgrade key for the desktop...
> Bill


Or, TiVo Decoder/TiVo Decoder GUI: TiVo Decoder GUI - Just another WordPress site - GmonWeb.


----------



## josim (May 22, 2016)

WmAldrich said:


> Sorry for the delay is replying. I'm using my phone hotspot for my pc and don't have it on all the time. I'm having no problem moving the files over to the pc, just converting them from .TiVo to .mpeg files. I'm thinking I need to upgrade my VideoReDo subscription from 3.x to 5.x... I guess I bought my Tivo OTA about a year too late to get an upgrade key for the desktop...
> Bill


As Mattack said on post 23, kmttg. Download and install it on your pc.

I use it to remove excess programs from my Tivo and convert them to mpeg. They can them be played via Plex app or via my FireTV. It takes some time to familiarize yourself with the features, as with any new program.


----------



## WmAldrich (Feb 17, 2017)

thanks guys, i'm trying the decoder tonight, then I might try kmttg later in the week...
Bill


----------



## WmAldrich (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks Guys for all the help. I've noticed from the notes on the decoder program to uncheck the box to use the fastest method to transfer to my pc from the tivo box. I think this was the cause of all my problems as I've not had a conversion problem since.
Might be wrong, but just what I've noticed so far...
Bill


----------

